# Time Klasse erstellen



## Leesun (12. Dez 2007)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe die Seite erst vor kurzem entdeckt, und schon hat sie mich in den Bann gezogen.

Leider konnte ich aus sehr persönlichen Gründen die Uni in letzter Zeit kaum oder gar nicht besuchen.

Deshalb habe ich 1-2 Kapitel im Java ziemlich versäumt.

Ich habe folgendes zu programmieren:

 Exercise 1 - A Time Class
Implement a Time class according to the following Time API. I hope you remember the "am/pm" notation from your english lectures! If not, this is very easy:

                 0:00 -  0:59 <--> 12:00 am  - 12:59 am
                 1:00 - 11:59 <-->  1:00 am  - 11:59 am
                12:00 - 12:59 <--> 12:00 pm  - 12:59 pm
                13:00 - 23:59 <-->  1:00 pm  - 11:59 pm


Kann mir da jemand einen Anfangsschub geben? Wenn nicht kann ich das absolut verstehen, da es auch in der Forumbeschreibung steht, das nur bei Lösungsansätzen geholfen wird. Dennoch danke fürs lesen 

Würde mich ueber Antworten sehr erfreuen.

mfg Leesun


----------



## SlaterB (12. Dez 2007)

> Deshalb habe ich 1-2 Kapitel im Java ziemlich versäumt. 
> Kann mir da jemand einen Anfangsschub geben?

 1-2 Kapitel in Java nachholen 

----------

ansonsten:
>  according to the following Time API

wo steht die?
bisher weiß man noch nichts,
dass 0:00 12:00 am entspricht sagt nichts über das Programm aus,
was soll diese Klasse können, Eingabe, Ausgabe, Änderungen?


----------



## Leesun (12. Dez 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, bin es gerade am nachholen^^

Jedoch ist das die komplette Aufgabenstellug die ich erhalten habe :/

Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass ich in einer Testerklasse eine Uhrzeit angeben kann, und es dann automatisch in pm oder am umrechnet.

mfg Leesun


----------



## Niki (12. Dez 2007)

Dann brauchst du eine Klasse "Time" die zwei Attribute speichern kann: Stunde, Minute.
Dann brauchst du eine Methode: public String toAMString()
In dieser Methode überprüfst du ob Stunde > 12 ist. Wenn ja ziehst du 12 ab und gibst die Stunden mit p.m. zurück. Wenn die Stunde 0 ist gibst du 12:[minuten] a.m. aus, ansonsten immer [stunden]:[minuten] a.m


----------



## SlaterB (12. Dez 2007)

> dass ich in einer Testerklasse eine Uhrzeit angeben kann

hier gehts um Details, wird ein String übergeben?
gut, Date usw. macht ja nicht allzuviel Sinn 

gehen wir von einen String aus,
dann musst du anscheinend nur die Stunde herausschneiden,
nach einem festen Muster ersetzen, den alten Rest wieder dran setzen und hinten noch am/ pm einfügen,

edit: die Gedanken von Niki führen zu einem schöneren Programm, 
weg von einer einfachen Stringumwandlung hin zu etwas, was man schon eher als Time-Klasse bezeichnen könnte


----------



## Leesun (12. Dez 2007)

Danke euch für die Antworten, werde ich gleich mal versuchen einzubinden


----------

